# Bạn có biết cách tẩy giun đúng cách cho trẻ



## Sim Med (16/10/19)

_Tham vấn y khoa : BS Nguyễn Phương Khanh_
Việt Nam có khí hậu nhiệt đới, là môi trường thuận lợi cho giun phát triển, nên có tỉ lệ nhiễm giun cao. Trong đó, trẻ em là đối tượng nguy cơ cao vì thường hiếu động, nghịch ngợm, hay cầm nắm mọi thứ.
Vì vậy, việc tẩy giun định kỳ tại cộng đồng được khuyến cáo. Với trẻ trên 2 tuổi ở cần tẩy giun định kỳ từ 6 tháng đến 1 năm. Với trẻ dưới 2 tuổi, cha mẹ cần đưa trẻ đến bác sĩ để được thăm khám trước khi tẩy giun.

*1.Tại sao trẻ phải tẩy giun định kỳ?*
Giun sán là những loại kí sinh trùng, sống kí sinh trong ruột của cơ thể người và lây lan chủ yếu qua con đường ăn uống. Ở Việt Nam, các loại giun gây bệnh chủ yếu gồm giun đũa, giun móc, giun tóc, giun kim.
Người bị nhiễm giun do ăn phải trứng giun từ thức ăn bị ô nhiễm, qua bàn tay bẩn, rau sống hay nước uống… Đối với một số loại giun như giun móc, ấu trùng giun sẽ xâm nhập cơ thể qua da hay niêm mạc do tiếp xúc với đất bẩn. Khi vào cơ thể, giun gây ra nhiều tác hại như gây rối loạn tiêu hóa, thiếu máu, suy dinh dưỡng hoặc gây ra nhiều biến chứng như tắc ruột, giun chui ruột thừa gây viêm, giun chui ống mật…
Nhiễm giun sán có thể gây ra nhiều ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe của trẻ như:

Chán ăn, kém hấp thu: Giun ký sinh lâu ngày làm giảm quá trình hấp thụ dưỡng chất cần thiết, khiến cơ thể thiếu hụt vitamin. Trẻ bị mất cảm giác thèm ăn, ăn mất ngon.
Giảm tình trạng dinh dưỡng: Giun ký sinh sẽ hút hết các chất dinh dưỡng dẫn đến tình trạng thiếu máu, thiếu protein.
Kém phát triển thể chất, trí tuệ: Tình trạng dinh dưỡng kém, thiếu hụt do bị giun tàn phá trong thời gian dài khiến trẻ bị kém tăng trưởng về thể chất (sức khỏe yếu, thấp còi hơn bạn bè cùng trang lứa) và trí tuệ (không tập trung, học hành sa sút).
Tiềm ẩn nhiều bệnh nguy hiểm: Nhiễm giun nếu không được chữa sớm dễ dẫn đến một số bệnh lý nghiêm trọng khác như: viêm ruột thừa, tắc và thủng ruột, rối loạn tim mạch khi nhiễm nhiều giun đũa; Nhiễm giun kim trong thời gian dài ở bé gái dễ dẫn đến tình trạng viêm âm đạo, viêm vòi trứng, nhiễm trùng tiểu.
*2.Tại sao trẻ dễ bị nhiễm giun?*
Trẻ em dễ bị phơi nhiễm bệnh do tình trạng thể chất, dinh dưỡng và nhận thức kém và có nhiều hành vi với khả năng nhiễm giun cao như:

Trẻ chơi đất cát và móng tay không được cắt thường xuyên.
Trẻ bò ở nền đất, nền nhà, không đi dép thường xuyên .
Trẻ chưa hiểu được tầm quan trọng của vệ sinh cá nhân.
Tiếp xúc với bề mặt bị nhiễm giun, trẻ có thể bị nhiễm giun từ đất trong sân chơi hoặc chơi với con vật nuôi bị nhiễm giun.
Tay, chân không sạch sẽ, trẻ có thể đưa mọi đồ chơi vào miệng.
Không giữ gìn vệ sinh hoặc vệ sinh không đúng cách, giường, chiếu, đệm không sạch hoặc vứt rác bừa bãi trong phòng của trẻ.
Trẻ tiếp xúc với người lớn mang bệnh.
Trẻ ăn hoặc uống các thực phẩm bị nhiễm giun do người lớn rửa không sạch.
*3. Các đường truyền nhiễm giun*

Các bệnh giun truyền qua trứng giun từ phân của người bị nhiễm bệnh thải ra ngoài đất. Giun trưởng thành sống trong ruột và từ đây hàng ngàn trứng được sinh ra mỗi ngày. Trứng giun sau khi thải ra đất theo phân làm cho đất bị nhiễm, đặc biệt tại các nơi thiếu vệ sinh.
Giun đũa, giun tóc, giun kim lây qua đường tiêu hóa như: nếu ăn phải thức ăn bẩn hoặc vệ sinh kém bị nhiễm trứng giun (như các loại rau ăn sống hoặc các loại rau không được nấu chín kỹ, rửa sạch, bóc vỏ); cũng có thể nhiễm từ các nguồn nước bị nhiễm trứng giun; trẻ em nghịch đất cát nhiễm trứng giun, sau đó đưa tay vào miệng...
Đối với giun móc, trứng giun sẽ nở thành ấu trùng ở đất, sau đó ấu trùng giun xâm nhập cơ thể người chủ yếu là chui qua da (chân, tay...). Những người bị nhiễm giun móc thường do thói quen đi không mang giày dép trên đất bị ô nhiễm. Nhiễm giun không lây trực tiếp từ người sang người hoặc nhiễm từ phân tươi. Vì trứng giun được thải ra ngoài theo phân, cần khoảng 3 tuần để phát triển thành trứng có ấu trùng mới có thể gây nhiễm. Một khi giun trưởng thành không sinh sản được trong vật chủ (con người), trường hợp tái nhiễm chỉ xảy ra khi người tiếp xúc ở giai đoạn có thể lây truyền của ký sinh trùng ra ngoài môi trường.
*4. Các loại giun thường gặp và triệu chứng*

Giun đũa: Trẻ bị nhiễm giun đũa thường rối loạn tiêu hoá như đau bụng quanh rốn, buồn ói, thậm chí nôn hoặc đi ngoài ra giun.
Giun tóc: Nhiễm nhiều giun tóc cùng lúc trẻ thường bị đau bụng, buồn nôn, tiêu hóa bị rối loạn. Tình trạng nặng hơn sẽ tổn thương niêm mạc ruột già, đi ngoài có chất nhầy lẫn máu.
Giun móc: Triệu chứng thường gặp nhất là chóng mặt, mệt mỏi, chán ăn, đau bụng âm ỉ, da xanh, thiếu máu.
Giun kim: Loại giun này khiến trẻ ngứa ngáy vùng hậu môn, thường xuyên gãi nhiều dễ gây nhiễm trùng, quấy khóc ngủ không ngon giấc, đi ngoài lẫn máu và chất nhầy.
*5. Khuyến cáo của Tổ chức Y tế thế giới về tẩy giun định kỳ cho trẻ*
Vậy tẩy giun cho trẻ bao lâu 1 lần là đúng? Theo Tổ chức Y tế thế giới hướng dẫn tẩy giun cho trẻ đúng cách cho trẻ như sau:
Sử dụng thuốc tẩy giun cho trẻ em với thời gian là 6 tháng/1 lần được khuyến cáo cho tất cả trẻ từ 12 tuổi 23 tháng, trẻ mẫu giáo 1 tuổi 4 tuổi và trẻ em ở độ tuổi đi học 5 tuổi 12 tuổi (ở một số nơi là 14 tuổi) sống ở những khu vực có tỷ lệ nhiễm của bất kỳ loại giun nào truyền qua đất ở trẻ em từ 20% trở lên, nhằm phòng tránh các bệnh do nhiễm giun truyền qua đất gây ra.

*6. Cách phòng ngừa nhiễm giun*
Do trẻ có thể chơi ở những khu vực bụi bẩn, cát, cỏ và các khu vực công cộng khác nên có khả năng nhiễm giun rất cao. Mặc dù nhiễm giun có thể dễ dàng loại bỏ thông qua sử dụng thuốc tẩy giun, tuy nhiên trẻ về có thể bị tái nhiễm nếu không thực hiện kết hợp thêm các biện pháp khác. Dưới đây là một vài lời khuyên có thể hạn chế khả năng nhiễm giun đường ruột ở trẻ.

Rửa kỹ trái cây và rau quả trước khi sử dụng. Kiểm tra xem chúng có bị nhiễm giun không trước khi ăn. Không ăn trái cây hoặc rau, ngay cả khi chỉ một phần của nó bị nhiễm khuẩn.
Tránh ăn thịt sống, đặc biệt là thịt lợn và cá.
Không nên để trẻ em chơi chân trần trên cỏ, bùn hoặc các khu vực ngoài trời khác.
Uống nước đun sôi mỗi lần, tránh uống từ bể công cộng trừ khi bạn chắc chắn rằng nó an toàn.
Sử dụng bể bơi đáp ứng các yêu cầu vệ sinh.
Vệ sinh cá nhân: Cần thường xuyên vệ sinh tay chân cho trẻ trước và sau khi ăn, rửa tay kỹ sau khi đi ngoài, không dùng tay bẩn bốc thức ăn.
Ăn chín uống sôi: Thức ăn và nước uống phải được nấu chín kỹ. Nếu là trái cây, rau sống thì phải xử lý sạch trước khi cho trẻ ăn; thức ăn cần đậy kín tránh ruồi, nhặng, cho trẻ sử dụng nguồn nước sạch.
Giữ sạch môi trường sống: Cần giữ vệ sinh nhà ở và không gian sinh hoạt sạch sẽ, tránh nước đọng, đất cát hoặc những yếu tố lý tưởng cho giun sán dễ phát triển.
_Lưu ý: Những biện pháp phòng ngừa này có thể không loại trừ hoàn toàn khả năng trẻ bị nhiễm giun, tuy nhiên cũng làm giảm thiểu nguy cơ mắc cho trẻ và cả gia đình._
Phòng khám đa khoa SIM Medical Center 
Chuyên Khoa: Sản - Phụ Khoa, Nhi Khoa, Bác sĩ gia đình, Khoa nội
Hợp tác với các Bác sĩ bệnh viện: Nhi Đồng, Từ Dũ, Mê Kông, Chợ Rẫy,...
 Hotline Tư Vấn : 1900 252 535
Địa Chỉ: Tòa nhà Richstar 2-RS5, 239-241 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM


----------



## Bảo Bình (27/11/19)

bé 2 tuổi là nên tẩy giun rồi phải ko


----------

